# 5-year-old Shoots Himself in the Face With Gun He Found in His Mother’s Car



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...he-face-with-gun-he-found-in-his-mothers-car/


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

People forget things. And it gets worse as we get older.
That's why a gun should either be in a holster or in a lock box or safe.
Forgetting where a gun is ain't the same as forgetting where we put our wallet or keys.


----------

